# Bangkok Street Photography



## look_yau (Oct 27, 2012)

01.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


02.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


03.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


04.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


05.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


06.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


07.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


08.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


09.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


10.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


11.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


12.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


13.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


14.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


15.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


16.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


17.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


18.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


19.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


20.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


21.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


22.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


23.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


24.



Untitled by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Oct 28, 2012)

Holy Moly, man, too many at once. They all look technically good to me, but you should call this series "Vendors Of Bangkok".


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 28, 2012)

If I remember right (which is hard to say after having viewed this huge amount of photos), Photos 5 and 13 tweaked my interest a tad more than the others.
Nice series all in all. Solid photography.


----------



## look_yau (Oct 28, 2012)

i like 11 & 19 more, in fact


----------



## Samerr9 (Oct 28, 2012)

I love Thailand, been there three times and hoping to go the 4th time soon. 

my pick 12 to 14 as you used available lights in a great way.

I don't mind that they are alot cause I like it  But posting 3 to 5 is what you should post in one thread.


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 28, 2012)

#13, lucky for some!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 28, 2012)

Sukhamvit?

Back to Bangkok in February.


----------



## Heitz (Oct 28, 2012)

I like black and white, but some of these could use the color. One of the great things about street vendors in Thailand is all the color!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice work man!!! Too many to comment on individually, but I really LIKE the way you shoot.


----------



## look_yau (Oct 29, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Sukhamvit?
> 
> Back to Bangkok in February.



yes for part of the night markets are near Nana BTS station


----------



## look_yau (Oct 29, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> I love Thailand, been there three times and hoping to go the 4th time soon.
> 
> my pick 12 to 14 as you used available lights in a great way.
> 
> I don't mind that they are alot cause I like it  But posting 3 to 5 is what you should post in one thread.




i see, will post less next time


----------



## runnah (Oct 29, 2012)

I hate to say it but I really want to see these in color. The content would be better served with color.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice, really enjoyed!

Can you give us newbies some rundown on the BW PP?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2012)

look_yau said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Sukhamvit?
> ...



I used to stay at a guesthouse right on Soi 11 which is right at the foot of Nana BTS.
Quite an area for street shooting.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2012)

runnah said:


> I hate to say it but I really want to see these in color. The content would be better served with color.


I have to agree.  Nice, solid street shooting, but some of the impact is, IMO, lost; the colours of an Asian market can be amazing, and I'd like to see at least a few of them in colour.


----------



## angelus984 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love them all. Very good collection. I have grown to like street photography, because they tell some kind of a story, and your photos are doing just that. Well done.


----------



## look_yau (Oct 30, 2012)

tirediron said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it but I really want to see these in color. The content would be better served with color.
> ...



thanks. this is because i have set a rule to myself to do street photography in B/W only.
From the comments it means I still need to improve my post-processing


----------



## Mully (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice images, I like seeing all the vendors.  A few in color would be nice.  Now I am hungry for Thai food....yum


----------



## Ilovemycam (Oct 30, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> I love Thailand, been there three times and hoping to go the 4th time soon.
> 
> my pick 12 to 14 as you used available lights in a great way.
> 
> I don't mind that they are alot cause I like it  But posting 3 to 5 is what you should post in one thread.



hope you post some pix on the past and future trips.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Oct 30, 2012)

look_yau said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



What about your PP needs improving? Do you feel that way to make viewers not yearn for color? 

If so, you will always find viewers that lean one way or another and wont be satisfied unless they get what they want. 

I was talking with a photog and he told me he always tries the image in BW and color. Whatever suits it best the image gets. Probably a good practice putting image over dogmatic ego of all BW or all color. Each has their own qualities that lend itself to certain images.


----------



## planC (Nov 2, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## Murasaki (Nov 2, 2012)

I am 50/50 on this, Some look great in mono while others would be fantastic in colour.


----------



## look_yau (Nov 4, 2012)

Murasaki said:


> I am 50/50 on this, Some look great in mono while others would be fantastic in colour.



but you haven't seen the color one......


----------



## jowensphoto (Nov 5, 2012)

You do a really good job making the focal point stand out from an otherwise (pleasantly) chaotic background.


----------

